# Hi from Jodi and Brenda



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, I hope you are all OK. I haven't posted for a while. Here is Jodi at 14 years (he was 14 last November) and he is still going strong. He has lost some hearing in the last year, sleeps more soundly, and I pick him up more often on walks since he tires more easily. I have been lucky he's been in such good health. He will have a dental cleaning in 2 weeks which is always a worry. This will be his 3rd or 4th in his lifetime, I think dental cleanings have helped keep him so healthy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The photo with the blue background is when he was around 5 years old, I think.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Brenda and Jodi!
i have often thought about you both. So glad your well.
Jodi looks wonderful. I’m sure his dentals made a difference but I bet his good health was mostly due to your love and care after all these years ❤Hope we see more pictures and you visit more.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Your update on Jodi is wonderful and he really looks fantastic for being 14 years old. Thanks for coming back and sharing your post with us on SM.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Jodi sure doesn't look like he's 14! Maltese have an amazing way of retaining their puppy looks into senior years. He sure is a handsome healthy little guy. 
I can understand how you are concerned about his upcoming dental - Dentals can be concerning/stressful at any age but so necessary. Praying all goes well. Please keep us updated.
~ Paulann


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

He is so handsome! 
So happy to see you post!


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

He is adorable!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Brenda,

Jodi looks great. You just want to hug that little guy.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

He is beautiful !


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Maglily said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you are all OK. I haven't posted for a while. Here is Jodi at 14 years (he was 14 last November) and he is still going strong. He has lost some hearing in the last year, sleeps more soundly, and I pick him up more often on walks since he tires more easily. I have been lucky he's been in such good health. He will have a dental cleaning in 2 weeks which is always a worry. This will be his 3rd or 4th in his lifetime, I think dental cleanings have helped keep him so healthy.
> View attachment 275477
> View attachment 275479


He's one beautiful boy. Congratulations to you for taking such good care of him! 
Lainie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> He is so handsome!
> So happy to see you post!


Hi Kathleen I hope you and your family have been OK all this while.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> Hi Brenda and Jodi!
> i have often thought about you both. So glad your well.
> Jodi looks wonderful. I’m sure his dentals made a difference but I bet his good health was mostly due to your love and care after all these years ❤Hope we see more pictures and you visit more.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, thank you for all your nice posts and greetings. I hope you are all OK especially now during these Covid times. I hope to be back more often. Since 2017-2018 we lost both Mom and Dad, then all the work clueing up their house sale and belongings, also I moved in Oct. 2019, so just trying to get back on track and thinking straight. 
And 2020 was supposed to be the year things got back to normal!!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Maglily said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you are all OK. I haven't posted for a while. Here is Jodi at 14 years (he was 14 last November) and he is still going strong. He has lost some hearing in the last year, sleeps more soundly, and I pick him up more often on walks since he tires more easily. I have been lucky he's been in such good health. He will have a dental cleaning in 2 weeks which is always a worry. This will be his 3rd or 4th in his lifetime, I think dental cleanings have helped keep him so healthy.
> View attachment 275477
> View attachment 275479


He certainly doesn't look his age. You've obviously been a good caregiver. 

Lainie


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Maglily said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for all your nice posts and greetings. I hope you are all OK especially now during these Covid times. I hope to be back more often. Since 2017-2018 we lost both Mom and Dad, then all the work clueing up their house sale and belongings, also I moved in Oct. 2019, so just trying to get back on track and thinking straight.
> And 2020 was supposed to be the year things got back to normal!!


Hello Brenda and Jodi!!! 
He looks fabulous! Pooh is also now 14. Where did the time go? So sorry for your loss of both your Mom and Dad. I hope you are doing well and have a lot of fond memories to help you heal. Big hugs!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Brenda & Jodi---He is a special little heart throb. 
I have not been so active on SM or FB these days but am hopeful to do better. I do read some msgs. on FB & here but it is harder now for me to type. I am struggling w/a tremor which has made life a little more challenging since I love to communicate. I am on some meds which help but not enough. I send the warmest hug!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Hi Brenda & Jodi---He is a special little heart throb.
> I have not been so active on SM or FB these days but am hopeful to do better. I do read some msgs. on FB & here but it is harder now for me to type. I am struggling w/a tremor which has made life a little more challenging since I love to communicate. I am on some meds which help but not enough. I send the warmest hug!


Sorry to hear that. Did you try voice typing? My biggest problem with typing these days is my autocorrect thinks it is so much smarter than I am. I have multiple language keyboards I use and that makes it even more bizarre.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Hello Brenda and Jodi!!!
> He looks fabulous! Pooh is also now 14. Where did the time go? So sorry for your loss of both your Mom and Dad. I hope you are doing well and have a lot of fond memories to help you heal. Big hugs!!



Thank you. Nice to hear from you. I know where has the time gone?? I'm doing well, sometimes I can't believe they are gone and the house/home is a memory....many good ones thankfully. I hope all is OK with you. love to Pooh.xo


----------

